
New London to Amsterdam High-Speed Eurostar Train Service in 3h41m - Osiris30
https://www.seat61.com/trains-and-routes/direct-eurostar-london-to-amsterdam.htm
======
gaspoweredcat
I dont see why though, its quicker and cheaper to fly so why get the train?

